# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.49.1.2 5124917 (12/13/2018)



## autoX (Nov 18, 2018)

I just got 49.1.2 in Toronto


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

BKBTesla said:


> I just got 49.1.2 in Toronto


Are you a early adopter? 
Access to early testing ?


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like the first person on TeslaFi picked this up tonight and @BKBTesla in Toronto also reports getting it over in the 48.1 thread.


----------



## autoX (Nov 18, 2018)

Trevlan said:


> Are you a early adopter?
> Access to early testing ?


YES


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

poll added


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Some chance that this has our Holiday Easter eggs...smell any toilet humor?
Or snow tire fixes?


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Could it be that this update is just to give NoA to Canadian cars?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thinking this thread possibly should be locked. Only @BKBTesla has reported it here. @BKBTesla does this release say Beta on it anywhere? I know the NOA says beta, but if you are a member of the Early Access program and the release says Beta, it truly should not be discussed or documented here. Please update us. If it is not a Beta release then we should be good. Will leave the thread open until he replies.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> Thinking this thread possibly should be locked. Only @BKBTesla has reported it here. @BKBTesla does this release say Beta on it anywhere? I know the NOA says beta, but if you are a member of the Early Access program and the release says Beta, it truly should not be discussed or documented here. Please update us. If it is not a Beta release then we should be good. Will leave the thread open until he replies.


We usually create the thread as soon as it appears on TeslaFi, and it does exist there... 
Of course we should keep in mind that as BKB has mentioned he is part of early access, we should not berate them with questions about this release...at least until more folks receive it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> We usually create the thread as soon as it appears on TeslaFi, and it does exist there...
> Of course we should keep in mind that as BKB has mentioned he is part of early access, we should not berate them with questions about this release...at least until more folks receive it.


I agree - I'm OK with it being created when found, but if we find later that it is early access only or something along those lines, it'll just help us all adhere. Early Access also says you shouldn't be running Teslafi. I'm not here to judge everyone or stop those practices, just control a bit here if we can.

I was also invited to Early Access and accepted several months back, but have yet to hear another word or ever receive a beta release. I want Teslafi really bad, but hold off. If I don't get some love soon and get to test an early release Beta, I'm just going to go opt out of it as it seems they are just playing with us. I'd rather have Teslafi.


----------



## _sn2_ (Dec 14, 2018)

i got the NoA which came with 2018.44.x. May be this is a Canadian specific version.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Thinking this thread possibly should be locked. Only @BKBTesla has reported it here. @BKBTesla does this release say Beta on it anywhere? I know the NOA says beta, but if you are a member of the Early Access program and the release says Beta, it truly should not be discussed or documented here. Please update us. If it is not a Beta release then we should be good. Will leave the thread open until he replies.


I think the responsibility falls on the early access users. I don't think it needs to be locked just because it may be only available to beta users (at this time).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

We should be nothing but thankful to those who truly get early releases and grace us with TeslaFi reporting. I would love to give that guy in Nevada a Christmas gift if only we know who it was 
Remember you can always go into your TeslaFi settings and specifically turn version reporting off....which I had off for a while, but turned back on, as clearly my "early access" has gotten me nothing but the very last access to firmware!


----------



## autoX (Nov 18, 2018)

JWardell said:


> We usually create the thread as soon as it appears on TeslaFi, and it does exist there...
> Of course we should keep in mind that as BKB has mentioned he is part of early access, we should not berate them with questions about this release...at least until more folks receive it.


I know I do not share information,I do not answer questions .


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm chucking about this thread because my car is at* Version 2018.42.4*. (It's tucked away for the night to keep the prowling Velociraptors off.)
I've had all the Early Adopter thrills I need for 2018 with my recent delivery, so I'm happy to let you guys bash away with the new stuff to iron out the bugs.
Clearly it takes the electrons some time to find rural Nova Scotia, but in the meantime I'm scooting around the South Shore having a ball with Software that's solid.
I do appreciate your sacrifices on my behalf, and continue to check occasionally on what's new and how it's working.
Have at it!


----------



## whitelightning (Dec 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I think the responsibility falls on the early access users. I don't think it needs to be locked just because it may be only available to beta users (at this time).


Absolutely right. We have no responsibility to not discuss early access builds because we're not parties to the early access agreement.


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

BKBTesla said:


> I just got 49.1.2 in Toronto


LoL seems like you are the only one with this version


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Trevlan said:


> LoL seems like you are the only one with this version


He's not the only one on 49.1 and yes it is beta


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

And it would appear isolated to Canada - 2 of 2.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

AMPM said:


> He's not the only one on 49.1 and yes it is beta


Correct, but the discussion is about 49.1.2 and at the time he was the only one with that according to TeslaFi.


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> Correct, but the discussion is about 49.1.2 and at the time he was the only one with that according to TeslaFi.


If you are a member of the early access program you are not allowed to use TeslaFi 😉


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Have it as well. Part of the early access program.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

bummed I didn't get this or one of the newer updates with the in app SC status. I'm going on a road trip starting later in the week. I'd never do an update that far from home and in need of the car.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> I agree - I'm OK with it being created when found, but if we find later that it is early access only or something along those lines, it'll just help us all adhere. Early Access also says you shouldn't be running Teslafi. I'm not here to judge everyone or stop those practices, just control a bit here if we can.
> 
> I was also invited to Early Access and accepted several months back, but have yet to hear another word or ever receive a beta release. I want Teslafi really bad, but hold off. If I don't get some love soon and get to test an early release Beta, I'm just going to go opt out of it as it seems they are just playing with us. I'd rather have Teslafi.


Lots of us on Early Access who have not received any beta releases so far!
Tesla obviously built a sizable pool of early access enthusiasts, but they are apparently not using it the way a software company would (making beta releases available to all beta testers).
That makes sense, as their aim as described in the Early Access program invitation is to test specific new features, not an entire new prospective release.
That's as far I can speculate until I get a beta feature to test, though ;-)

(Plus, I am still on 42.3, presumably because I do not need any winter features here in HI.)


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Lots of us on Early Access who have not received any beta releases so far!
> Tesla obviously built a sizable pool of early access enthusiasts, but they are apparently not using it the way a software company would (making beta releases available to all beta testers).
> That makes sense, as their aim as described in the Early Access program invitation is to test specific new features, not an entire new prospective release.
> That's as far I can speculate until I get a beta feature to test, though ;-)
> ...


if you are still on 42.3 you may want to consider rebooting and making sure wifi is working. I did that and got an update almost immediately.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

ateslik said:


> if you are still on 42.3 you may want to consider rebooting and making sure wifi is working. I did that and got an update almost immediately.


Thanks, but wifi in the garage is good -- browsing works well, for instance. I just have to be patient ;-)
What's in 44/48 does not interest me much anyway -- what I mostly need is new maps (beyond those existing as of last week), because maps for the Big Island of Hawaii do not include any speed limits, meaning my car, and any Tesla model with AP 2.0 or 2.5 never registers any speed limit to display anywhere on the island, which also means autosteer is near useless and NoA cannot be used. (At least that's what Tesla tells me and it's definitely true for my car for the 6mos I've had it. Tesla also tells me that they are hard at work improving maps.)


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

So, now my curiosity has got the better of me on this question of software updates... and I can't drive today because of a snow storm... and I'm reading more of this thread... and that generates the following questions:

does Tesla expect / require that the car is connected to WiFi to get updates? (I'm on LTE, which is the only choice for an internet connection at home, and got an update via LTE after delivery 3 weeks ago to 2018 42.4)
I've re-started the Touchscreen (is that what folks call "rebooting"?) - should that have prompted an update pop-up notice? (It made no difference in my case)
I've read posts that refer to a notification email from Tesla - is that standard for all owners or just "Early Access" folks?
is there is an update with "winter features"? - that seems important to know and for me to have as we're definitely having winter weather today
how does Tesla notify owners of updates - software, phone app, user's manual, etc.? (I discovered by accident that there is a Nov. 2018 edition of the Owner's Manual.)
I received an email reply from the Tesla Customer Support crew today (they seem to be catching up) that the Chat feature the Support phone line encouraged me to use isn't actually available on the Canadian web-site. 
So now I'm wondering what else isn't available to Canadian owners? Maybe I can work up some trades for clean fluffy snow, fresh air, amazing sea-food, great scenery..... ?? (Please don't suggest offering up any politicians!)

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> So, now my curiosity has got the better of me on this question of software updates... and I can't drive today because of a snow storm... and I'm reading more of this thread... and that generates the following questions:
> 
> does Tesla expect / require that the car is connected to WiFi to get updates? (I'm on LTE, which is the only choice for an internet connection at home, and got an update via LTE after delivery 3 weeks ago to 2018 42.4)
> I've re-started the Touchscreen (is that what folks call "rebooting"?) - should that have prompted an update pop-up notice? (It made no difference in my case)
> ...


Non-urgent updates have a set time that they will wait for you to connect to wifi before allowing an LTE download. If you parked near a Chick-Fil-A, Starbucks, or Tesla Service Center for long enough on their wifi you'd like get the update.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

PiperPaul said:


> So, now my curiosity has got the better of me on this question of software updates... and I can't drive today because of a snow storm... and I'm reading more of this thread... and that generates the following questions:
> 
> does Tesla expect / require that the car is connected to WiFi to get updates? (I'm on LTE, which is the only choice for an internet connection at home, and got an update via LTE after delivery 3 weeks ago to 2018 42.4)
> I've re-started the Touchscreen (is that what folks call "rebooting"?) - should that have prompted an update pop-up notice? (It made no difference in my case)
> ...


Updates work on LTE just as well as on wifi, they just take longer, as wifi typically has better bandwidth than LTE. If an update also requires new maps (this has happened at least once in the past), then LTE will take a very long time -- the download size for maps is over 20 times the download size for firmware. In the last case of a map update, Tesla strongly recommended having the car on wifi.

An update causes a notification (see below). A reboot (foot on the brake, thumbs depressing the two steering wheel buttons) should not make any difference with respect to a notification, not unless your car was in some weird state. (This last does happen, due to various unanticipated manipulations, so keep the reboot procedure in mind.)

You get notified on the app and on the car screen, as well as in your email -- that's standard for everyone. Note that you do not get notified of an update until after your car has completed the download.

Updates with winter features, AFAIK, are 44 and 48 (as of Dec. 18), in their different versions.

Notifications go through email, the app, and the car's screen (all 3).
The manual is continuously updated (that's one reason why it's online only -- any printed version would quickly grow obsolete). You can read it on the car screen or or read it (or download it) on the Tesla web site. For the latter, go to the website, sign in, go to "my account" (using the pulldown menu from the icon on the top right), click on "MANAGE", and you see 5 small screens mid-page, the one on the right is the screen for the manual, which you can browse online or download.
Note that, if you have no LTE signal and no WiFi signal in the car, you may not be able to read the manual on the car screen. This seems like a bug, since after the first read it should have downloaded a copy for buffering purposes and be able to fall back to that copy in absence of a connection, but I've had that happen several times, so I keep an up-to-date copy on my phone for that purpose.


----------



## ugoboy32 (Nov 1, 2018)

It looks like there may be another updated for the Tesla app on Android coming to give the heated seats option. I am on 3.8.0 and I dont have the option to select the heated seats. Does anyone else have the option that is on 3.8.0?
****Forget what I said above. I double checked my Tesla app and I am actually still on 3.7(which is odd because it said 3.8 before and I have the update from December 5th with Supercharger locations)****


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Jarettp said:


> Non-urgent updates have a set time that they will wait for you to connect to wifi before allowing an LTE download. If you parked near a Chick-Fil-A, Starbucks, or Tesla Service Center for long enough on their wifi you'd like get the update.


Thanks Jarettp. While we don't have those fast food delights here, and my Service Centre is 2 days away I get your point and will try a WiFi connection at our local library which is new enough to also have free charging stations. Bonus.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Updates work on LTE just as well as on wifi, they just take longer, as wifi typically has better bandwidth than LTE. If an update also requires new maps (this has happened at least once in the past), then LTE will take a very long time -- the download size for maps is over 20 times the download size for firmware. In the last case of a map update, Tesla strongly recommended having the car on wifi.
> 
> An update causes a notification (see below). A reboot (foot on the brake, thumbs depressing the two steering wheel buttons) should not make any difference with respect to a notification, not unless your car was in some weird state. (This last does happen, due to various unanticipated manipulations, so keep the reboot procedure in mind.)
> 
> ...





Bernard said:


> Updates work on LTE just as well as on wifi, they just take longer, as wifi typically has better bandwidth than LTE. If an update also requires new maps (this has happened at least once in the past), then LTE will take a very long time -- the download size for maps is over 20 times the download size for firmware. In the last case of a map update, Tesla strongly recommended having the car on wifi.
> 
> An update causes a notification (see below). A reboot (foot on the brake, thumbs depressing the two steering wheel buttons) should not make any difference with respect to a notification, not unless your car was in some weird state. (This last does happen, due to various unanticipated manipulations, so keep the reboot procedure in mind.)
> 
> ...


*Thanks Bernard! Lots of detail - much appreciated.*
The notification process - *after* the update - is definitely non-standard and counter intuitive. In fact, just plain weird.
And I've received no notifications via any channel since my original update after delivery.
And I would hope someone at Tesla might suspect that winter updates for Canadians would be useful - although I know they are busy with Q4 sales efforts.
Agree that a printed manual would not be effective, and I prefer to read on-line, searchable files, anyway; however, a notification of any updates would be smart since there are some owners who do download and read them. 

On a brighter note: While writing this I was interrupted by a phone call from "my" Tesla Service Centre - a first! - with an answer to a question I posted on the web site Nov. 8th. So that is definitely a step in the right direction. :sunglasses:


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Just took a short ride after installing 2018.49.1.2 No problems with the upgrade.
For the first time when I looked at my Dashcam thumb drive there were no zero byte files so that was encouraging. As far as EAP and NoA didn't see any changes except there may be a slight improvement when taking fairly tight turns on secondary roads. I don't normally use EAP on secondary roads except to check how well upgrades perform on two tight corners. Better cornering then 6 months ago but still not very smooth. The Keep Climate On enhancement is great and something I've looked forward to for awhile. This alone makes the upgrade worth it. Haven't tried any of the games so cannot speak to that but the fireplace "romance" feature is pretty cool. My very young grandson thought the car was catching on fire, too funny.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

PiperPaul said:


> *Thanks Bernard! Lots of detail - much appreciated.*
> The notification process - *after* the update - is definitely non-standard and counter intuitive. In fact, just plain weird.
> And I've received no notifications via any channel since my original update after delivery.
> And I would hope someone at Tesla might suspect that winter updates for Canadians would be useful - although I know they are busy with Q4 sales efforts.
> ...


The notification after the download comes from the fact that its purpose is to offer you the choice to upgrade immediately, at some fixed time, etc., and doing the install at a completely predictable time (whether right now or at a certain hour that day) depends on a reliable download mechanism.
Tesla's servers are highly loaded when they roll out a fleet-wide upgrade, so they target a certain number of VINs in some time window, then move on to other VINs; if your car is not on wifi during the time it's targeted, you won't get the download then; LTE is worse, since the download takes longer and coverage may vary as your car moves. (Plus, LTE costs Tesla a bundle, whereas wifi is more or less free, so Tesla starts by trying to push over wifi.)
So, if they sent you a notification that an upgrade is available before your car had downloaded it, they could not guarantee that you could install it right away, at some fixed time that day, etc., because it could be minutes, hours, or days before your car could actually download the firmware. Hence the notification only after the download is complete.

I am still on 42.3, so it's been something like 7 weeks on the same firmware -- it happens and it does not mean anything bad. A few firmwares are pushed pretty much across the entire fleet, but even then some cars don't get that one and get another...

Tesla takes its service very seriously and is very responsive -- but it's also overwhelmed. It's one area that Tesla needs to expand (and doing it too quickly risks providing bad service from new hires who are not knowledgeable enough....)


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

I hear software update 49.12.1 has been released.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Bernard said:


> The notification after the download comes from the fact that its purpose is to offer you the choice to upgrade immediately, at some fixed time, etc., and doing the install at a completely predictable time (whether right now or at a certain hour that day) depends on a reliable download mechanism.
> Tesla's servers are highly loaded when they roll out a fleet-wide upgrade, so they target a certain number of VINs in some time window, then move on to other VINs; if your car is not on wifi during the time it's targeted, you won't get the download then; LTE is worse, since the download takes longer and coverage may vary as your car moves. (Plus, LTE costs Teslasla a bundle, whereas wifi is more or less free, so Tesla starts by trying to push over wifi.)
> So, if they sent you a notification that an upgrade is available before your car had downloaded it, they could not guarantee that you could install it right away, at some fixed time that day, etc., because it could be minutes, hours, or days before your car could actually download the firmware. Hence the notification only after the download is complete.
> 
> ...


Thanks again!
Understand the rationale you provide on the updating process.
The notification I'm looking for is that the update - software, manual, promotion, etc. - *exists* and the features it includes. Then the owner can decide what action to take to enable the download etc. (e.g. connect the car to a WiFi source, etc.) or not. This is standard practice in the software industry (Apple, Microsoft, etc.), hence my comment that what Tesla does seems weird, or at best incomplete.

Additionally, I found out today that my Service contact can and did push a software update to my car - which is excellent. (I still get to decide when to install it as is normal.) But I don't get to find out what features it has until after installing. 
I was also very impressed that the download was quick on LTE. (I guess "quick" is relative. It's the best I've got since we live in the land where 5 Mbs is considered Broadband. Most of my WiFi connection choices here are slower than LTE.)
But the scenery is great, and the air is clean. Probably some of the same reasons you live in Hawaii.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

PiperPaul said:


> Thanks again!
> Understand the rationale you provide on the updating process.
> The notification I'm looking for is that the update - software, manual, promotion, etc. - *exists* and the features it includes. Then the owner can decide what action to take to enable the download etc. (e.g. connect the car to a WiFi source, etc.) or not. This is standard practice in the software industry (Apple, Microsoft, etc.), hence my comment that what Tesla does seems weird, or at best incomplete.
> 
> ...


Service is good, no? Did you get 48.12? I just got it 20mins ago. It seems to be the promised "holiday" firmware, complete with romantic screen mode (fireplace on the screen) and earthy jokes (the sure-to-become-a-news-feature "fart selection", each its own joke on something related to Tesla).

Tesla makes some generic announcements about upcoming features, but you need to check this forum or others to find out what exactly is new in the latest firmware (unless you are one of the first recipients). Tesla does not maintain a public list of past firmwares with their features and bugs (but no commercial outfit does) and does not post about upcoming releases and their features. You cannot revert to an earlier firmware either, at least not unless you can hack the car's system. In these respects, it is like a new phone firmware, not like a new OS release.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

AMPM said:


> I hear software update 49.12.1 has been released.


Just got it. Was just testing out the emissions. 

BTW, it looks like you might be a neighbour!


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

JDM3 said:


> Just got it. Was just testing out the emissions.
> 
> BTW, it looks like you might be a neighbour!


Yes, I believe you live a few doors down from me, lol.


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

Just got back from the Florida trip.

I received the update about an hour after I got home and the version is 49.12.1 not the same as you guys , but version notes says NOAP only. Which is nice because I had it for the last 10 days in the USA

I hope it fixed the issue I had coming home!
Was very scary on the 403, I was doing 105 in the slow lane and NOAP told me to change to the middle I ignored it as the roads were not busy , no one was merging etc but the car started to drop speeds fast?? And it still showed 100max on the nav and my cruise was still set to 105. 
Just pushed the petal and thought nothing of it but each time the NOAP told me to change over it did it. 
I never had this issue in the US and I ignored it many times. 
Just checking if anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Trevlan said:


> Just got back from the Florida trip.
> 
> I received the update about an hour after I got home and the version is 49.12.1 not the same as you guys , but version notes says NOAP only. Which is nice because I had it for the last 10 days in the USA
> 
> ...


KPH!!!

DUDE, I was like CRAZY PERSON! then I noticed the flag...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Trevlan said:


> Just got back from the Florida trip.
> 
> I received the update about an hour after I got home and the version is 49.12.1 not the same as you guys , but version notes says NOAP only. Which is nice because I had it for the last 10 days in the USA
> 
> ...


Not sure of your particular circumstances, but the car will drop speed under a lot of different circumstances, for reasons that are not always clear.
Using just TACC, for instance, my car will drop speed on some right-hand curves from the preset 55mph cruise speed down to as low as 45mph on my standard route down from Waimea to the coast (a good 2-lane road with nothing but curves) -- regardless of traffic. (Has never done it on left-hand curves, however.) On some blind right-hand curves with a car coming across in the other direction, it can trigger emergency hard braking if I am close to the curve -- apparently it thinks the road goes straight and anticipates a possible collision. This has been true since firmware 39.x. My own experience over these last 7mos with any autonomous driving features (TACC or beyond) is not that generalizable, however: Tesla's maps for the Big Island of Hawaii have no speed limit information whatsoever (I have never seen a single speed limit displayed in the car ;-), so who knows what else might be wrong with them...


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Trevlan said:


> Just got back from the Florida trip.
> 
> I received the update about an hour after I got home and the version is 49.12.1 not the same as you guys , but version notes says NOAP only. Which is nice because I had it for the last 10 days in the USA
> 
> ...


Was the speed loss attributable to going under bridges?


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

I do not think so I will have to check today as the rain stopped. 
But all along QEW from the boarder till 403 I had zero issues seemed to be only on the 403. 

Will report back


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Not sure of your particular circumstances, but the car will drop speed under a lot of different circumstances, for reasons that are not always clear.
> Using just TACC, for instance, my car will drop speed on some right-hand curves from the preset 55mph cruise speed down to as low as 45mph on my standard route down from Waimea to the coast (a good 2-lane road with nothing but curves) -- regardless of traffic. (Has never done it on left-hand curves, however.) On some blind right-hand curves with a car coming across in the other direction, it can trigger emergency hard braking if I am close to the curve -- apparently it thinks the road goes straight and anticipates a possible collision. This has been true since firmware 39.x. My own experience over these last 7mos with any autonomous driving features (TACC or beyond) is not that generalizable, however: Tesla's maps for the Big Island of Hawaii have no speed limit information whatsoever (I have never seen a single speed limit displayed in the car ;-), so who knows what else might be wrong with them...


I have had that happen but after driving 16,000km or 11,000 miles I have a bit of a handle on the car.

Best way to explain is 
Pretty much open road 
Straight no curves or very little as in almost none
Night time no rain or snow
No other factors came into play especially for it to happen 5 times within a small stretch of highway


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Had something similar happening to me last week, didn't have the time to notice any messages but cruising along on ap.
No cars all around, just about to get on a bridge, the thing slowed down drastically surprising me and kind of terrifying my wife...
It's beta dear, it's beta


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

Mesprit87 said:


> Had something similar happening to me last week, didn't have the time to notice any messages but cruising along on ap.
> No cars all around, just about to get on a bridge, the thing slowed down drastically surprising me and kind of terrifying my wife...
> It's beta dear, it's beta


I have also had this happen to me on a bridge. Specifically a draw bridge right at the point where the bridge could raise. Not sure if connected.


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

Down south in Florida are many bridges and I crossed even draw bridges that were all metal with the holes and zero issues . I went under bridges over etc and not till the 403 in Mississauga did it happen


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Might have been the structure for the cameras, it was a toll bridge
Another perk we have in Quebec is that (until they decide otherwise) the goverment made the toll bridges and the ferries free for EVs, just needed to get the transponder.


----------



## atod (Nov 25, 2018)

This happened to me twice on a road trip last week. And i finally realized what was happening in my case was the following:
- i was on Nav auto pilot
- My speed setting was -5km/hr relative to speed limit by default
-I was doing +15km/hr over speed limit by auto pilot ( so about 120kmh on in a 65mph/105kmh zone)
as i passed a zone change, speed limit changed from 65mph (105kmh) to 55mph (89kmh) ( i was in the US), and the car immediately dropped to 84kmh ( 89-5)

I noticed the speed limit sign on my display changed at that exact time. Then i paid more attention next time, and noticed that the speed limits change usually around intersections or areas where roads seem to change a bit. When you go from a 65mph to a 55mph zone on the same road, usually human drivers just continue for a mile or so with the old speed, whereas the NOA abruptly adjusts.

I sorta fixed it by setting the speed setting to +15kmh above speed limit, so the amount of slowdown is much less so it is less noticeable.


----------



## marstein (Nov 17, 2018)

My Model 3 downloaded about 100MB yesterday. No update notification yet. It seems to let the bits settle for a while before installation.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

marstein said:


> My Model 3 downloaded about 100MB yesterday. No update notification yet. It seems to let the bits settle for a while before installation.


From reports that have just started rolling in you are likely about to get .50


----------

